# DISH 522/ 322 CARDLESS



## treader19 (Apr 7, 2003)

jUST WATCH TECK TALK, AND IT CAME OUT THAT BOTH THE 522 AND 322 WHICH WILL SHIP IN AUG, DON'T HAVE A SMARTCARD, THEY DO HAVE A SLOT, BUT NO SMARTCARD NEEDED!


----------



## BobFly (Mar 10, 2003)

well i guess your wrong on this one its the middle of june and no word on 522


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Maby they meant that 522 would be out by May of 04  .


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yeah thats what I was thinking. Either that or treader19 watced an old tech chat that promised to have them out last month and forgot May had already passed. 

Yes they will be cardless but the chip will be internal so that chip still exists. When a card swap would be needed the card that is put into the slot would overide the card that is built internally.


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't like this and for this reason - now we lose yet one more option to reboot the receiver when it inevitably goes haywire (by pulling out the smartcard)


----------



## mindwarp (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DmitriA _
> *I don't like this and for this reason - now we lose yet one more option to reboot the receiver when it inevitably goes haywire (by pulling out the smartcard) *


hmm... youre right, sometimes it seems it runs on windows :shrug:


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

In the 'Charlie Chat' a few nights ago he mentioned (in the context of an HD question) that 'new hardware' would be talked about in the next 'tech chat', which will be July 14th (I think).


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes it is TRUE both the 522 and 322 are both cardless.

I will post some information I got on the receivers in another thread for all to see.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have also thought about one less option to reboot the receivers. I know that the 501/508 and 721 can be rebooted by pressing the power button for about 6 seconds and perhaps these cardless receivers should work the same way. I suppose unplugging and plugging the receivers back in will reboot it.

Also I am wondering why they would be bringing out these other receivers cardless and not the current ones now. I figured the current base model receivers would be cardless before the new released receivers. I suppose they will rid of the current 301 stock before coming out with the 311 and 111 receivers that are also cardless. I wonder how much cheaper the economy 111 is going to be than the current 301. I also wonder if the 311 will reduce in size just as they plan on doing with the 111.


----------



## treader19 (Apr 7, 2003)

This was an internal tech chat to the company.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

> I don't like this and for this reason - now we lose yet one more option to reboot the receiver when it inevitably goes haywire (by pulling out the smartcard)


I love it for the fact that it will help eliminate hacking.


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

Uh-huh. And eliminate world poverty too, right? Keep dreaming


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How many thinks piracy is raising programming costs? I dont know whether to really believe this or not because I dont think Dish is having to pay to the companies that owns the channels for each nonpaying pirate. They would not even know how many are out there exactly to charge for. Would this really keep rates down or lower rates? I dont think it would. It may just help increase sub counts. Also those that want to bad enough will find a way.

I know it does not help though and it may cost the company in that they have to pay for a card swap so that may be the only thing I can think of that would cause it to increase costs for programming but they have not even done a card swap yet. I suppose if they could prevent card swaps in the future it would save enough to even pay for swapping out the receivers if they had an upgrade in technology. The more they have to put out to fight piracy the less money and time they would have to put out in the future for technology upgrades.


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

Most of these piracy cost estimates (whether its software, music/movies, or TV programming) assumes that otherwise these pirates would purchase ALL of the programming that they now receive for free. However, that's almost never the case. They would probably pay for some basic/movie packages but certainly not the Everything PAK and all the adult and PPV channels. So while it is is true that Dish is losing some money on those people that they might have otherwise gotten by selling them legidimate service, it's probably not that much that it would significantly improve their bottom line...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Most of the pirates would not have purchased all of those channels anyways and probably would not have taken a basic package if it were not possible to do what they do. Some do it for a hobby as well.


----------



## rvd420 (Mar 10, 2003)

A "cardless" box will not stop piracy. It might reduce it.

It might reduce the ability of a 15yr old in his mommy's basement to sell hacked cards.

But commerical pirates (dealers) will find a way around the security (change the emmbeded chip, enable the card slot onboard (from what I understand the cardless IRDs still have a card slot also)

ect...
VC2 has hacked...and was cardless


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I have read some of the hacking stuff they have done, and I do not think cardless will stop them for long. They take chips off the boards, rewire the boards, etc. Hackers have way too much time on their hands. The only way I see it working is if they get the entire thing into one chip.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I definitely agree with rvd420. I was thinking they could use the card slot as well and make it work. VC2's board was probably like a card only a bigger version of it. The VC2+(RS) had a slot for a card as well in case it got hacked but they never used the card slot. Did VC2+(RS) get hacked?

How could they get the entire thing on one chip?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No the VC2+ Never got hacked.

You could hack a few channels with it but those channels were not using the VC2+ stream.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It probably never got hacked because not that many people used it and thats probably the time that DirecTv came out.


----------

